# Dockdogs in AL



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

Does anyone know of a course, or how I can get involved in this sport? We live in South Central AL-and I try googling it, and I can't find anything. We haven't lived here very long, so I'm not to familiar with the surroundings yet.


----------

